
Blood test 'can check for more than 50 types of cancer' - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-52090359
======
Kaibeezy
_More than 99% of positive results are accurate, the team says, but it will be
crucial to check it does not miss cases and provide false assurance._

...

 _Trial data suggests it is better at detecting more advanced disease rather
than the beginnings of cancer, which may limit how useful it becomes._

